# Reds Layed Bunch Of Eggs



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I noticed yesterday 2 of my reds were doing the mating routine swimming thing. Today i wake up and notice so many eggs in the little hole they dug, attached to the gravel and my lily pad. What would i need to do in order to keep them?


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

my tank is like 118 gallos and i have 6 reds 5 of them are about 7 or 8 inches and 1 of them is about 5 inches


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You're gonna need another tank of atleast40gal


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

i got an empty 55


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If its cycled then thats perfect


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you will need:

tank- a 10g is fine for eggs and small fry but you will soon need bigger to raise them
-heater to stabalize temp
-brine shrimp eggs and hatching equipment (net, airpump, tubing...)
-sponge filter or hob filter with a sponge over the intake. When they are larger you can take the sponge off the intake and just use the hob.

Siphone the eggs out.
In a day or so they will hatch. After that it will be a couple days before they absorb their youlk sac. During this time you will need to find brine shrimp eggs and set up a hatchery. You will then feed them this live bbs until they reach mayby an inch then you can feed them frozen brine, bloodworms or other stuff. Just keep an eye on the tank and keep it clean as an ammonia spike can wipe out a ton of fry. You will probably be getting more eggs within a month.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

is there anything else i can feed them with or i have to get brine shrimp eggs i dont know where id get those around here

when i siphon them out and put the eggs in the 10g what do they stick to in there should i put something in there for them to attach to


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wait till they hatch & fall into gravel before siphoning them out. Also they'll be eating. Frozen brine, bloodworms, daphina, flakes & crushed pellets at 1/2". Order bbs eggs online. GL


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

zeefs said:


> is there anything else i can feed them with or i have to get brine shrimp eggs i dont know where id get those around hereFor the first bit they should be eating bbs or some other tiny live food
> 
> when i siphon them out and put the eggs in the 10g what do they stick to in there should i put something in there for them to attach to


You don't need anything for the eggs to attach to in the hatchery. Just siphone them in and let them sink to the bottom. The current shouldn't be powerful enough to blow them at this point.

Like said you can get brine shrimp eggs online in vials to cans. I got a can online from mops.ca though another place you may be able to get some is at big als.ca or j and l aquatics. If you plan to continue hatching future batches a can will be the cheapest in the long run. At mops I beleive I paid 50$ plus shipping for 16oz of grade A eggs which isn't bad since cans are pretty hard to find in canada. Vials are fine but they are usually like 3-4$ each and will be used farily quickly.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I ended up not doing anything and just letting happen whatever happened i noticed all the non fertilized eggs got swept away in the current and the remaining ones were gone a day later. I dont know what happened if they hatched or what. Now i already see another batch of eggs layed in a different area


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

zeefs said:


> I ended up not doing anything and just letting happen whatever happened i noticed all the non fertilized eggs got swept away in the current and the remaining ones were gone a day later. I dont know what happened if they hatched or what. Now i already see another batch of eggs layed in a different area


 Do you have gravel? If you have gravel they probably sunk into it. If I leave eggs in my tank with gravel they sink down into it and you cant see them unless you disturb them. If hyou gave them food in a few days they would be swimming but if not they probably died.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

yah i do have gravel the new eggs are all over them as well, i dont have a brine shrimp hatchery so i didnt feed them


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

zeefs said:


> yah i do have gravel the new eggs are all over them as well, i dont have a brine shrimp hatchery so i didnt feed them


 If you wan't to raise them you will want to se up a brine shrimp hatchery. The main things you need are the eggs and ain airpump. The actual hatchery can be as simple as a modified 2L pop bottle or an empty fruit canning jar.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Watch leaving fry in tank to die, they'll spawn right on top of another batch.then you'll have two batches of dead babies. If you don't wanna raise them, flush them.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

just do like a gravel vac?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

zeefs said:


> just do like a gravel vac?


Sure. I usually use just the hose to get better suction power.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

oh ok cool thanks man


----------

